# painting frm bare metal up. Primer 2 Candy



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

PRIMER: Dupont Nason 2K Urethane.
I have sanded the car ( 80 model fleetwood 4 dr) dwn 2 bare metal due to rust patches and sections under the factory paint. Factory was originally Yellow. My plans and next step is to lay a silver base. I will add a few patterns (red) after the base coat. Now heres my one question. FLAKE! I dont want a large amount of it nor big flake maybe around 008 & flake will be silver as well. just enough to give it a nice look and then red candy. Should I shoot the flake with the base coat? Do I place a clear coat and place the flake inside that and then add the candy? How do I go about these last steps? And with the primer im using what would one recomend as far as the rest of the paint so it all goes together?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I wouldnt do tint in the primer. Make sure its a direct to metal primer. Shoot your silver base over the primer then shoot one coat of clear without flake. Add flake to your clear and shoot until you like amount of flake then shoot a coat of clear without flake. Let it dry, sand with 400 grit, do your patterns, add candy concentrate to your clear and shoot until you like the color. Clearcoat without candy, let it dry. sand and buff.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you're not doing body work?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Tinting the primer red would only benefit your base coat if you were painting it - Well,,, a Red base coat............. 

They do have Silver metallic Sealer , Or you might be able to tint your Primer with a silver toner but,,,, I have never seen that done Before...............

_______________________________________________

* All paint companies have a paint system that should be used - no need to mis match here & there .......... Now depending on brand you use :

I would use an intercoat clear by House of Kolor - SG-100 ,,, or a Basecoat converter such as DBX 1689 ... There is a DBC 500 & a baseMaker offered by Dupont as well.........


** Here is where you could do it different ways:

Mix a Quart of intercoat clear & add 2-3 Oz of Silver Mini flake....... Make sure To Spray out evenly over entire car FIRST !!! ............. If you need more flakes - Mix up some more ........ you never want to run out - The next batch will not have the same consistancy & blending could pose as a threat

You can spray another coat of intercoat / Clear to protect if wanted

Spray your patterns / fades , ect........

You can ClearCoat over this & block sand it again if wanted.................

_________________________________________________

*** OR:

You can spray your Silver base coat , do some patterns & then add an ounce or so of mini flakes into your first few coats of kandy.................. You do not want the flakes sticking up thru following coats of kandy ..



-- I have done this Both ways & have seen good results ..........


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boulevard_knights_@Dec 21 2006, 10:50 AM~6797898
> *PRIMER: Dupont Nason 2K Urethane.
> I have sanded the car ( 80 model fleetwood 4 dr) dwn 2 bare metal due to rust patches and sections under the factory paint. Factory was originally Yellow. My plans and next step is to lay the base i am going to add red to tint my primer when I do lay it and then lay a silver base. I will add a few patterns (red) under the base coat. Now heres my one question. FLAKE! I dont want a large amount of it nor big flake maybe around 008 & flake will be silver as well. just enough to give it a nice look and then red candy. Should I shoot the flake with the base coat? Do I place a clear coat and place the flake inside that and then add the candy? How do I go about these last steps? And with the primer im using what would one recomend as far as the rest of the paint so it all goes together?
> *


first off you need to use a etching primer, like duponts chromate dtm epoxy, then 2k high build it, block it out and what not till your satisfied to spray, then i would recommend putting a sealer coat on, again matched to your base color, i dont really understand what the hell ur planning cause ur saying you want a red primer then your putting a silver base but with red under it, that makes absolutely no sense, then u want red candy?????? 

here is what i think u should do after you have primered blocked:

seal it with a light grey sealer............lay down a silver basecoat....... shoot silverflake over the basecoat in intercoat clear........ lay down a coat of just intercoat clear after u have your desired flakeness .......then mask your patterns....... spray them with a different color silver or even a red flake or something(ur choice) .......then once thats done un-mask and lay a coat of intercoat clear to seal it up........ then lay down your red candy.......... then high solids clear it........cut and buff its done!!!!!!!

JUST A THOUGHT!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 25 2006, 05:45 AM~6818239
> *Tinting the primer red would only benefit your base coat if you were painting it - Well,,, a Red base coat.............
> 
> They do have Silver metallic Sealer , Or you might be able to tint your Primer with a silver toner but,,,, I have never seen that done Before...............
> ...






often times you CAN bend the rules a bit but you need to do ALOT of experimenting with what will work and what won't this is why most painters turn into good chemists :biggrin: not by choice though of course


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

see thats what i was thinking about the red tint. The way I understood tinting ur primer helps u with ur base coat if u mess up or go thin in areas. anyways ill stick with just my grey primer as planed and the silver base coat. Thanks for the help. I personally think the silver base with flake shot with red candy would be sweet as fucc. but to each is there own.


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 21 2006, 01:55 PM~6798348
> *you're not doing body work?
> *


well homie im praying i have no more body work. i have sit for hours man and scaned and touched and picked and poked at dings, dents, scratches, etc.... and when i lay this 1st layer of primer i will be looking once more. The left passenger door had been hit once so it had to be reworked and there was 3 shaving sessions as well to this car so a lot of prep and body work is and has been done.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Silver base,










Silver flake,










Let it dry, sand with 400 grit, tape patterns,










Sprayed candy, shadows and pulled tape,










Spray another candy, pull rest of tape, clear. Sand, buff.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 1 2007, 08:05 PM~6878008
> *Silver base,
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the best way to teach someone from a veiwing standpoint, thanks bro! What size flake was used for what you did along with what size tip for the gun, was it a bottom fed primer gun or hvlp? How many passes of candy was sprayed over the whole board, also what was your overlap ratio on this 25%,30%,40%, etc?  Looks bad ass!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

candy is a 75% from wat i read


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yup, 75% overlap on kandy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 1 2007, 09:18 PM~6878482
> *candy is a 75% from wat i read
> *


:0 Would setting the tip to spray real wide help along with get closer like within 8 to 12 inches?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

With my gun, setting the fan too wide makes the paint spray uneven. 

Thats actually Hobby Lobby silver glitter, about $4 worth. The gun was a 1.7 bottom fed.

I didnt spray the candy, my homie did the snow board to show me the process before I started working on the cars.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 2 2007, 03:20 AM~6880733
> *With my gun, setting the fan too wide makes the paint spray uneven.
> 
> Thats actually Hobby Lobby silver glitter, about $4 worth. The gun was a 1.7 bottom fed.
> ...


Dominic? That kneegrow does bad ass work the Harbor Freight shit huh?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Jan 2 2007, 03:29 AM~6880751
> *Dominic?  That kneegrow does bad ass work the Harbor Freight shit huh?
> *


Nah Rob showed me the custom paint. Dominic and Rich are showing me the quick insurance jobs style of painting.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 1 2007, 07:05 PM~6878008
> *Silver base,
> 
> 
> ...



best way to help someone out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 2 2007, 03:42 AM~6880766
> *Nah Rob showed me the custom paint. Dominic and Rich are showing me the quick insurance jobs style of painting.
> *


Rob takes a long ass time huh? Fucker did a bad ass guitar for my boy one time


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Jan 3 2007, 08:05 AM~6889836
> *Rob takes a long ass time huh?  Fucker did a bad ass guitar for my boy one time
> *


Yeah Rob will redo everything until its perfect. Thats why he takes so long, its too bad he doesnt let anybody watch him work. Its pretty impressive.








Check out how the angles are the exact same and the lines are straight and evenly spaced.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

thats some fucken talent. and kneegrow does everything by eye too huh


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 3 2007, 10:01 AM~6890108
> *Yeah Rob will redo everything until its perfect. Thats why he takes so long, its too bad he doesnt let anybody watch him work. Its pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> ...



rob doesn't use any templates or pounce wheels to do his shit? all by eye? :0


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 6 2007, 10:27 AM~6918879
> *rob doesn't use any templates or pounce wheels to do his shit? all by eye? :0
> *


Yeah and his hands shake like fuck. Whats a pounce wheel?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 6 2007, 09:46 PM~6922195
> *Yeah and his hands shake like fuck. Whats a pounce wheel?
> *



this a pounce wheel. you draw your patterns on a piece of masking paper or something, then you run the pounce wheel over the drawing, the pounce wheel leaves a bunch of little holes in the paper. then you get a bag filled with chalk or baby powder and run it over the holes. then flip the paper over and do the other side. perfect matching patterns on both sides


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

the snow board was sicc homie. gracias 4 the pic and it helped me see alot at the same time. Now let me ask a question on the subject seeing how red the board came out how would i go about keeping more of the silver color so u could see the patterns fading red and then a lighter red candyed just tinting it so when the sun hit it or when the car sits at certain angles? I asked the guy here if i would use Pearl instead of Candy & he keeps insisting Candy.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 1 2007, 09:18 PM~6878482
> *candy is a 75% from wat i read
> *


x2


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 1 2007, 08:05 PM~6878008
> *Silver base,
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN'T LET MY NEPHEW SEE THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 1 2007, 10:18 PM~6878923
> *:0 Would setting the tip to spray real wide help along with get closer like within 8 to 12 inches?
> *


I guess we should have been more specific than just saying 75% overlap.... Gun fluid control should be turned in to reduce flow (just as clearcoat for the first coats) Air pressure should be set at 50-60psi 10psi at the nozzle of hvlp.
you want 3 med wet coats at 75% overlap at 5-7 inches of space between panel and gun. then finish with 2-3 full wet coats at 50% overlap and walk the entire car in a straight line do not follow body curves/lines. this is the best way i know to keep a project from looking like a Watermelon. I know you have seen them at car shows!!!!


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 2 2007, 02:05 AM~6878008
> *Silver base,
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie for this nice informative post, this is bad ass paint job!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

i went and picked up the supplies. silver base with silver flake from hobby lobby. i had the lady at the paint store order blu ice. I will lay my patterns with electric blu. when i start ill try postin pics, i can never get the pics tp post on here so. let see how this goes....


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Somebody told me that glitter will melt in clear. I used Matrix base coat and clear and didnt have a problem but watch out for that. The candys were two different colors too. The first candy was hok brandywine concentrate mixed in binder. The second candy was hok wild cherry.


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 16 2007, 08:55 PM~7006530
> *Somebody told me that glitter will melt in clear. I used Matrix base coat and clear and didnt have a problem but watch out for that. The candys were two different colors too. The first candy was hok brandywine concentrate mixed in binder. The second candy was hok wild cherry.
> *


That would defintly succ...


----------

